# Kennel buisness software



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Looking for software .....any suggestions?We had Truelove but it wont work on XP,and they are out of buisness.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

" Kennel Up ". Like a quick books for dog trainers. We love it.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I'll second KennelUp....I like it very well. I also have and use The Breeder's Standard....it's aslso a good program.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

How do I buy it? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Jay I'll look up the # and shoot it to you. I found out about it through Mark.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Is this program for raising puppies or managing a Boarding Facility?
Dave.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

For anything dog or animal related. Jay... I went to their web sight and saw they aren't selling the product any more. Not sure why.?


----------



## Merlin (Sep 1, 2005)

I use Kennel-Up!, but a recent check of their website states they are no longer selling the product!!


----------



## jon gallops (Oct 29, 2005)

You would think they would put on the home page that Kennel Up software is no longer for sale. Not put it on the "Buy Now" page.


----------



## Matt Miller (Apr 22, 2004)

Merlin said:


> I use Kennel-Up!, but a recent check of their website states they are no longer selling the product!!


That stinks because I wanted to buy it this year.


----------

